# Best 1 1/2 Coilspring Trap



## coyotesniper (Feb 10, 2010)

Whats the best 1 1/2 coil spring trap?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've used Victor for years--I still have some Oneida #4's that I use to trap coyote & lion with in Wyoming. Oneida's would hold them but the critters bent the trap jaws up and I'd have to hammer them back to shape. I still use the #4's for beaver--but I'll keep my main line Victor


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have used them all over the years and feel they are all too close to call for the best ones. My personal favorite is Blake & Lamb. I think it more important to set them up right than chose a brand. Good luck , Tom


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2010)

Have any of you took a look at the new MB traps,,, great peice of steel, heavy, thick jaws, base plates,,, all around good traps,,, You dont want to tell the wife what they cost
sounds like toms on the right track,, handeling,/ location,/ and setup,;, B.S.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 4, 2010)

Other then the free ones?

Hey, you could end up with as many different answers as there are traps. Most traps are going to be just fine, but they all require a little maintenance to keep them in top condition.

Scott (Duke's are just fine) B


----------



## NevadaGuy (Feb 28, 2010)

You know I made my living trapping here in Nevada's high desert for years. I still trap but I just can not get used to coils and find my box trap full of 3N victor long springs.


----------



## jeff hamm (Mar 14, 2010)

victor affordable well made american


----------

